

Why Doesn't the World Care About Pakistanis? Because they live in Pakistan. - lallysingh
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/08/19/why_doesnt_the_world_care_about_pakistanis

======
tzs
The articles says this is a bigger disaster than the 2004 tsunami, the 2005
Pakistan earthquake, and the 2010 Haiti earthquake combined.

Maybe in area or property damage it is bigger, but in deaths the floods are
around 2000. The earthquakes were each in the 80-100 range, and the tsunami
230k. I would guess that has a lot to do with it.

~~~
quanticle
Indeed. I found the premise of the article to be wanting for the same reason.
I mean, what's the more complex explanation: We don't treat the Pakistani
floods on an equal measure with other disasters because we (the international
community) dislike Pakistan? Or is it that the Pakistani disaster just hasn't
had as much reporting and coverage?

I was in India as of a week ago. Even there, where Pakistan is both mentally
and physically closer, the floods were barely getting any coverage at all. The
news was dominated by a corruption scandal in the Organizing Committee for the
Commonwealth Games. If the floods can't get coverage in India, what makes you
think that they'd get anything other a single paragraph buried deep in the
newspaper here?

